# أسرار الكنيسة السبعة من الكتاب المقدس



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2011)

*هذه هي أسرار الكنيسة السبعة



1- سر المعمودية (يو5:3؛ أف25:5؛ 1كو11:6) 
انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 3 اية 5
5. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.
6. اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ.

2- سر الميرون (أع17:8، ثم 1يو20:2)
 اعمال الرسل اصحاح 8 اية 17 
حِينَئِذٍ وَضَعَا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَبِلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ.
. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ وَتَعْلَمُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.


3- سر القربان أو تناول جسد الرب ودمه (يو53:6-56)
. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ.
54. مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ
55. لأَنَّ جَسَدِي مَأْكَلٌ حَقٌّ وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌّ.
56. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ.

4- سر التوبة و الإعتراف (يو23:20)
.
23. مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».

5- سر مسحة المرضى (يع14:5، 15؛ مر13:6)
. أَمَرِيضٌ أَحَدٌ بَيْنَكُمْ؟ فَلْيَدْعُ شُيُوخَ الْكَنِيسَةِ فَيُصَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَيَدْهَنُوهُ بِزَيْتٍ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ،
15. وَصَلاَةُ الإِيمَانِ تَشْفِي الْمَرِيضَ وَالرَّبُّ يُقِيمُهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ فَعَلَ خَطِيَّةً تُغْفَرُ لَهْ.

6- سر الزيجة أي الزواج (أف32:5)

أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ،
23. لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ.
24. وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
25. أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا،
26. لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ،
27. لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ.
28. كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ.
29. فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ.
30. لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ.
31. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.
32. هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ.

7- سر الكهنوت (1تي14:4؛ 2تي6:1)

إِنْ فَكَّرْتَ الإِخْوَةَ بِهَذَا تَكُونُ خَادِماً صَالِحاً لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، مُتَرَبِّياً بِكَلاَمِ الإِيمَانِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ الْحَسَنِ الَّذِي تَتَبَّعْتَهُ.
7. وَأَمَّا الْخُرَافَاتُ الدَّنِسَةُ الْعَجَائِزِيَّةُ فَارْفُضْهَا، وَرَوِّضْ نَفْسَكَ لِلتَّقْوَى.
8. لأَنَّ الرِّيَاضَةَ الْجَسَدِيَّةَ نَافِعَةٌ لِقَلِيلٍ، وَلَكِنَّ التَّقْوَى نَافِعَةٌ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، إِذْ لَهَا مَوْعِدُ الْحَيَاةِ الْحَاضِرَةِ وَالْعَتِيدَةِ.
9. صَادِقَةٌ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَمُسْتَحِقَّةٌ كُلَّ قُبُولٍ.
10. لأَنَّنَا لِهَذَا نَتْعَبُ وَنُعَيَّرُ، لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أَلْقَيْنَا رَجَاءَنَا عَلَى اللهِ الْحَيِّ، الَّذِي هُوَ مُخَلِّصُ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
11. أَوْصِ بِهَذَا وَعَلِّمْ.
12. لاَ يَسْتَهِنْ أَحَدٌ بِحَدَاثَتِكَ، بَلْ كُنْ قُدْوَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الْكَلاَمِ، فِي التَّصَرُّفِ، فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، فِي الرُّوحِ، فِي الإِيمَانِ، فِي الطَّهَارَةِ.
13. إِلَى أَنْ أَجِيءَ اعْكُفْ عَلَى الْقِرَاءَةِ وَالْوَعْظِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ.
14. لاَ تُهْمِلِ الْمَوْهِبَةَ الَّتِي فِيكَ الْمُعْطَاةَ لَكَ بِالنُّبُوَّةِ مَعَ وَضْعِ أَيْدِي الْمَشْيَخَةِ.15. اهْتَمَّ بِهَذَا. كُنْ فِيهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ تَقَدُّمُكَ ظَاهِراً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
16. لاَحِظْ نَفْسَكَ وَالتَّعْلِيمَ وَدَاوِمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ، لأَنَّكَ إِذَا فَعَلْتَ هَذَا تُخَلِّصُ نَفْسَكَ وَالَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَكَ أَيْضاً.*


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2011)

* الرب يباركك على هذا الموضوع القيم  ..
*شكراااا لك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى انجيلا للتقييم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى كلدانية حبيبتى للمرور 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## شميران (25 مايو 2011)

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع الرب يبارك حياتج*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الرائع الرب يبارك حياتج*



*ميرسى للمرور الجميل
الربيباركك​*


----------



## noraa (25 مايو 2011)

مرسى مونيكا  موضوع متكامل


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2011)

noraa قال:


> مرسى مونيكا  موضوع متكامل



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل وللتقييم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2011)

جميل

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جيد الرب ياركك


----------



## النهيسى (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدااا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## ملحد حر (3 يوليو 2011)

صباح النور يا مونيكا


----------



## elamer1000 (3 يوليو 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​





*أشكرك هابى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب  يفرح قلبك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





*اشكرك كليمو للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جيد الرب ياركك





*اشكرك للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا
> للموضوع الجميل
> الرب يباركك
> ​





*اشكرك استاذى  للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2014)

ملحد حر قال:


> صباح النور يا مونيكا




*
اشكرك للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *+++*​





*اشكرك للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2015)

noraa قال:


> مرسى مونيكا  موضوع متكامل





*اشكرك للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

